# Linksys Wireless G + Macbook



## djgreg (Dec 30, 2008)

I was previously connecting wirelessly through airport express. We had been having some trouble with it and decided to go with a Linksys Wireless G access point. I've been told you do all the configuring through the internet using 192.168.1.1 as the address. However, the linksys connection is asking for a WPA password, something which wasn't even used on my airport express. Is there a default password or something for this product? 

I'm using a 15" macbook pro and 12" powerbook

thanks, 
greg


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 30, 2008)

The default username/password for a Linksys router is "admin" (without the quotes). Your best bet would be connecting to the router via Ethernet first before you try to log into it.

If someone else set the router up, you will have to do these steps:

1. Unplug it from the modem.

2. On the back of the router you will find a very small button labelled "reset". Press and hold it down for 30 seconds (at least) to take it back to factory settings to use the username/password "admin". 

3. Plug the router back to the modem and use the Linksys setup screen to watch it get an IP from the ISP.

4. Set the router up (once you can log into it) with WPA wireless security if you can use that kind of security. Give a custom password that you make up (write it down then hide it, just incase you forget the password you setup).

5. Try to connect to it and cross your fingers.


----------



## djgreg (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay reseting the unit removed the WPA password from the router and I can connect to it. However, I still cannot reach the the ip adress.

I dont have the linksys setup screen, the disc that game with the router only has drivers etc for a pc. Should I be looking for drivers on the internet or what?

Thanks


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, first do you have the access point or the router? You mention both in your posts, there is big difference, you can check by seeing if there is one ethernet port or multiple.

Connect directly to the access point with an ethernet cable and type in 192.168.1.1 into safari or other web browser, if that doesn't work, sometimes its 192.168.0.1. A box should come down and ask for your username and password. Type in admin and admin as username and password and you should be in.

If that doesn't work something is probably wrong


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 31, 2008)

When you connect an Ethernet from your Mac to the router LAN ports are you getting a Router IP address in System Preferences->Network, the "Advanced" button? Is that address 192.168.1.1 or something else? I ask because you should use that router address instead if it is different than the 192.168.1.1 IP.


----------

